# Brisket Rub faves



## chitownsmoker99 (May 28, 2015)

I usually do a rub that is made up of :

1/3 Cup Salt

1/3 Cup Pepper

1/3 Cup Chili Powder

1/3 Cup Paprika

1/3 Brown Sugar

It has a really nice spice to it. I just started doing Brisket last year. I prolly have smoked about 6 or 7 Briskets. I tired a rub that had coffee in it and that one was really good. The reason Im asking is because I am fairly new to smoking Brisket I would love to hear other rubs that work well.

Also any other tips you guys may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## remoob03 (May 28, 2015)

I use a run that's 
Salt 
Pepper fresh cracked
White pepper
Garlic
Horseradish powder
Paprika for color

The horseradish powder is very good with the brisket but can go a long way.


----------



## jburns80 (Jun 2, 2015)

My recipe that I use is as follows:

1/3 Cup Kosher Salt

1/3 Cup fresh ground black pepper

3 tablespoons of granulated onion

3 tablespoons of granulated garlic

1 tablespoon 6 pepper blend

I keep mine fairly simple and I don't use sugars on beef. Just personal preference.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 2, 2015)

I keep it simple so the meat stays the star:

Rub the outside of the brisket with some worcestershire sauce and a mix of salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.
(If I'm feeling fancy maybe a light dusting of paprika).

My salt mix is 1 part each salt, pepper, garlic.

Gives a nice flavor, but doesn't cover up the beef.


----------



## nursewizzle (Oct 6, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> Rub the outside of the brisket with some worcestershire sauce and a mix of salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.


This is exactly what I did and it turned out awesome!


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 22, 2015)

I take a 50/50 kosher salt and pepper blend (whole pepper corns ground in a spice grinder) I spritz the brisket or ribs with water and apply the Dalmatian rub 2 days before the cook. I then wrap it and back in the fridge. 1 day before the cook I make up this rub and apply it then back in the fridge over night then start the cook the next day.

Put the following spices in the spice grinder and give a quick grind just a couple of taps to mix but not pulverize. Add to Beef Brisket or Beef Ribs 24 hours before cooking. I spritz the Brisket or ribs every 40 minutes with 100 percent pure apple juice for the first 4 hours of the cook.

1 tablespoon white sugar

1 tablespoon granulated onion

2 teaspoons mustard powder

2 teaspoons granulated garlic

2 teaspoons chili powder

2 teaspoons paprika

I always use 2/3 hickory and 1/3 mesquite in my offset stick burner for the first 4 hours. This gives IMO the best flavor of smoke for beef. For the ribs I finish in the same smoker but the Brisket I always transfer to my Rec Tec because that allows me to sleep while the meat smokes for usually another 12 hours or more.


----------



## mrssmoketrooper (Apr 3, 2016)

Used your rub today on our brisket and it was delicious!  Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------

